# hoover new years outing details/signup



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok,this thread is for the sole purpose of compiling a list of who will be joining in the fun this year.the outing is open to ogf members and non-members alike.

what------4th annual hoover happy new year fish-in
when------january 1st,2007
where-----red bank ramp,hoover reservoir
start time------meet at ramp 10 a.m. for pre-launch coffe/hot chocolate/donuts
finish time-----3 p.m. with food,etc at shelter.earlier if necessary.





last year was fun,and hopefully we'll see more faces this year.keep in mind,this is not an official "ogf sponsored" event,but merely an impromptu get together for anyone interested.
there will be donuts and coffe at the ramp before launching,and food afterwards.
the event will only be canceled due to below freezing temps,too much ice on lake,rain.hopefully none of those will be a factor,but i will give as much advance notice as possible.
anyone wishing to bring food or drinks,please contact me.
please post here only if you plan to attend.thank you.

ps................i am currently trying to have an announcement published in thesunday dispatch,as well as having dave golowenski present at the outing,to do a review for his column


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Count me in, so long someone has an open seat. Sounds like a great time for sure.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My wife and I will plan to attend.

I'll bring enough kielbasa, hotdogs & kraut (w/buns) to feed about 20 people.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If all goes well I'll be there with the Canopys, and big coffee maker. May not fish but I'll be there to have fun.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll be there. Might even bring the "boss" with me. Not sure yet. Still got to run that idea by her. If Dave is going to be there I sure hope we get more fish this year than we did last year or it might make us look bad.

Who else is going to bring their speedo and start a new tradition?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will check my schedule and if anyone has an open seat let me know. I still may stop buy and hang out bs some.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry, I'll make sure I save you a seat in my WARM tent LOL


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll be there...unless there's 4 inches of ice then I'll be in my shanty somewhere


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

4" of ice we may all be somewhere else. Like you I'll be on the ice


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hangover or not, I'll try to make it out just to meet you guys...no fishing so just a social visit for me. Will bring some sort of munchies for the offering.

Dale, if possible, I would like to swap the two black OGF stickers I just picked up for two white ones...if you could put two white ones in your truck for me, I will bring the black ones to exchange. Not a big deal, but the white ones will look better on my boat. Thanks...see you guys then, unless I'm propped up on my snow shovel and chipping ice from the driveway.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll be there. I'd love to use an open seat too if possible. Either way i'm gonna fish.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've made one small change for those who may be slow to get their bearings on new years morning(including me,LOL)
launch time will be 10 a.m. instead of 9.
that might give the sun a chance to warm things up a little more too


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you Rick! Last year was a bit rough for me.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.i have eneough trouble getting in gear without a hangover,so i don't know what i was thinking


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Count me in. I'm looking forward to meeting everybody. I'm not sure about putting the boat in the water, but I'll be there. Misfit let me know if I can help out with anything. I live a couple miles from the dam.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Rick and I traveled over there and checked out the area yesterday. There are tables under the little shelter thing. There is no electric. So if there is anyone that is bringing something that needs run by electric you'll have to either bring a generator along or have a converter for your car. There are also restrooms right there for those of you that are afraid to do it in the parking lot. The wind was whipping through the area yesterday so you might want to bring along the drift sock or bucket.


----------



## PapaBullhead (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll be there just to meet some of you folks. So far all the OGF people I've met have been on the river. Sounds like a good way to ring in the New Year.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

Capt Hook will be there to put some faces with
the names he sees on this site. Til Then,
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A PROFITABLE NEW YEAR.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

If I can make it (and I don't see why I couldn't right now) I will be there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have my generator(s) so we will have electric. 
I have a small 1000 watt one we could use for something that doesn't pull a lot of power. My 4000 watt one I'll use for the big coffee maker and anything someone brings that we need to heat or cook. I can also bring my stove if we need it. I'll have my heavy ext. cord and a 3 way outlet also.
I'm also bringing my Canopy that has sides that will block the wind I figure if it's real cold we could put the drinks and food in there to keep it a little warm.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you da man,dale  
i might just hire you to cater my birthday party next month   
looks like things are working out.

ps...........you don't have a porta pot sitting around do you?LOL.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Ain't gonna touch that one Buddy. I'll leave that to you 

Thanks for the News article too. I wonder if they'd like to stop by and get a few pictures?? of the crazy people that will be there?


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Count me in - lunacy is right up my alley.  
I might even put the 9.9 on the Sea Turd and bring her along. 

I'll still have a couple days left on the trailer tags.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

lunacy  
yep.i'm glad to see more of you are of the same mental level as me   
come on out and enjoy the day.best way to shake a hangover if you have one.and fun to watch those recovering,for those who don't have one  
looks like we're gonna out do last year,so i hope you all make it.

anyone who has an open seat/s please post.i'd like to see everyone get a ride.but there is still bank fishing available,and the bs session,food etc is a big part of the deal


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> but there is still bank fishing available,and the bs session,food etc is a big part of the deal


That's where I fit in  Standing by the coffee pot and heater


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just don't drink all the coffee


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Electric is cool...I was going to bring a big crock pot of chili, bowls & spoons--It will be hot when I leave the house and a few minutes on the generator may help reheat if it cools too fast...got an extra outlet on that thing? Those coming off the lake may appreciate it!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure do. Just bring it on over. Sounds great.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

chili  
that will be greatly appreciated.i received a pm from another member who has offered to hhelp feed everyone.you guys are great


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

how about a tv for some football games??  i got extra heater and shelter too.. 
ps.. i'll be banking it if i'm there..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hey doood.c'mon and bring the tv.i might even get you out in the boat and try to hook you up with a new year crappie


----------



## weaze1 (Nov 16, 2006)

a tv 

come on 

that's why they make DVR


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.crappielooker always brings his tv when there are football games on.it wouldn't be the same without it


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh.. i think i'll stay on dry land..  i can also bring 1 extra coffee maker if we need it..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AK, I'll have my big coffee maker so we should be fine. Thanks though.


----------



## fishing'fun (May 30, 2005)

I have seen Kenny Beck and Warren Coate out here almost everyday or so just slaying the big crappies!  Good luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i knew they would be taking advantage of the weather.if i was feeling better,i would be too 
they don't stay off the lake too long in the winter anyway.
i went without the boat a couple years ago,due to a lot of snow.got there to find they had shoveled the ramp to launch,LOL. 
i think the warm temps have kept the water temps just high eneough to keep the crappies feeding.hopefully they'll be hungry on the 1st,as well as the eyes


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok,we're only a few days away and so far the weather seems to be cooperating with some sun and 40+ temps  
let's hope it stays that way.
i'm looking forward to seeing you all out there.
anyone with a boat seat,please post for anyone who might need one.
the crappies should still be biting and hopefully the eyes


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

*NEW YEARS DAY*
CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS. A CHANCE
OF RAIN IN THE AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 30S. CHANCE OF
PRECIPITATION 30 PERCENT.

Should be cold enough to keep away the riff raff too .


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Should be cold enough to keep away the riff raff too


 LOL.no,i'll still be there   
i just posted the one that looked best,LOL.i can check 5 sites and get 5 different ones,and they change on a daily basis
maybe the guesses will be better by sunday


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

The local weather forcasters can't even predict rain in a carwash let alone tell you what it's going to be like 5 days from now!! LOL!!! See ya' all soon!


----------



## Hometown Tim (Jun 6, 2006)

I am planning on launching at least my jon boat.If not the pontoon.I keep it inside and it is ready to launch.
After the first,I am completely remodeling it.
If there is anything that you may need,such as ez ups, or such,let me know.
Tim


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, y'all, I will be there for a while on Monday. I won't be fishing due to the wicked cold I have had all week, but I will crash the party and have plenty of lies to tell.

The weather man may not be abe to predict the weather, but my guess is that any ice will not be safe to stand on!

See y'all there!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

kmb411 said:


> The weather man may not be abe to predict the weather, but my guess is that any ice will not be safe to stand on!
> 
> See y'all there!


I would agree with that because the only ice that will be there will be the ice in our beverages. It'll have to be much colder than what it has to even get a little ice on Hoover.


----------



## FOBU (Apr 14, 2004)

i will stop by as well,,may bring my 3 sons


----------



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

Are they ever going to increase the horse power on hoover


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

NO!!!!!!!..................................not if i can help it   
and that's not the subject of this thread


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

oooops forgot to sign up....count me in I will be there in the morning...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

since you didn't sign up you can't go;p  


really,glad you cn make it.see you there


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

since you didn't sign up you can't go  


really,glad you cn make it.see you there


----------



## Hometown Tim (Jun 6, 2006)

Will the Old Dutchman be open for bait?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not positive.i think they were last year.i can call and check it out.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

One last post here guys and Gals. Hope to see you stop by tomorrow and say hello even if your not getting out on the water. We'll be there setting up about 9:00 and Coffee should be ready by 9:30. We'll have a few give aways, and I'll have our OGF items to sell if you'd like any. I'll also have the OGF Ice Raffle tickets there too. The Raffle is worth over $500.00 for a $5.00 ticket. 
Hope to see lots of members there. 
Happy New Year to all of our Members!! 2007 here hoping we will all have a better year .


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

See you fellas there... Ak says he's chummed it up a bit


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

I might be there, me and my dad might show up depends on what we have to do tomarrow. i want to, and also we will be bass fishing you guys have any tips on how to fish them there, and where to fish them there, no boat. never fished Hoover.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

see everyone there


----------

